# HR54 and C61K woes



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Greetings,

I am having some serious issues (annoyances) with my setup.

I have a Samsung 4K TV with a C61K client hooked to it. I also have the HR54 Genie server. For the most part it works well, except for the following:

1. Wireless internet keeps getting disconnected. There is no rhyme or reason to when it disconnects. Sometimes 2 days, sometimes 3 days, sometimes longer. My main router is a Google OnHub. I have tried a Netgear as well - same results. Both are AC routers with very strong signal to the HR54. Additionally, I have tried IP reservation through the router and I have also let it assign one automatically. It seems when the reserved IP address is used, it hold connection longer. Right now, I do not have a wired connection where HR54 is located.

2. Audio stuttering. This issue is hit and miss too. The audio and picture stutters occasionally. It's like I am hitting pause/play continuously for a bit. Rewinding 30 seconds help sometimes, but not all the time. It does it on live tv and recorded tv.

3. Last but not least, the lip sync is horrendous. I have tried every setting on my tv I can find to no avail. Not every channel does it, but when it does it looks like I am watching a subtitled movie. Drives me absolutely nuts.

Any suggestions, or can I just chalk it up to software bugs that haven't been worked out yet.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Scott, what means the part of your occupation [engineer] "UP" ?


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

I am a locomotive engineer with Union Pacific Railroad....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see ...UPR_engineer


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

UPEngineer said:


> I am a locomotive engineer with Union Pacific Railroad....


Late friend of mine was a locomotive engineer. I thought it was fascinating.

As for your issues, can't help you with No. 1, but I've experienced No. 2 and No. 3, but always temporarily and only on specific channels. In my case, TBS, SNY and HBO are the worst and, honestly, only consistent offenders, but not every day. Are you having it on every channel, or just a couple?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I've experienced #1 with an hr44 and have others a while ago. I went hard wired for connection to router and now have no problems. Supposedly, there was a software fix but every 2 weeks someone reports similar issue with genies - can't tell you if Genie or type of router. But if you search threads you will see this issue every few weeks, it seems


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I highly recommend trying to get your DirecTV system hooked up with a wire instead of WiFi. You say that you don't have ethernet at the HR54, but do you have coax at your router (or could you run some there)?


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> I highly recommend trying to get your DirecTV system hooked up with a wire instead of WiFi. You say that you don't have ethernet at the HR54, but do you have coax at your router (or could you run some there)?


Yes I do have coax near the router. Would I use a DECA to get network connectivity to the HR54? I have a couple of DECAs left over from my upgrade.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

UPEngineer said:


> Yes I do have coax near the router. Would I use a DECA to get network connectivity to the HR54? I have a couple of DECAs left over from my upgrade.


You could but then you have to add a local power supply to power the DECA.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Like NR4P said, you can use a DECA attached to the coax and then from the DECA to your router with an ethernet cable. However you need to supply that DECA with power somehow. If you let us know what model DECA it is we can help point you in the right direction for a power supply.

And just to check, the coax you have near your router is not being used for cable internet is it? Cable internet service and DECA signals can not share the same coax cable.


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> Like NR4P said, you can use a DECA attached to the coax and then from the DECA to your router with an ethernet cable. However you need to supply that DECA with power somehow. If you let us know what model DECA it is we can help point you in the right direction for a power supply.
> 
> And just to check, the coax you have near your router is not being used for cable internet is it? Cable internet service and DECA signals can not share the same coax cable.


I have the original deca units. White one with small piece of coax and small, blue ethernet cable. I also have the power supply for it as well. Would I need to use that filter that went between the deca and the dish?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

There shouldn't be a filter. Hook up should be coax cable from the dish to the DECA coax input, ethernet out of the DECA to your router, coax out of the DECA to the power supply.

It should look like this, except your DECA is the older white Gen 1 instead of this black Gen 2.









I can't remember who put this picture together but thank you.

If you have a different power supply let us know.


----------



## wmd80654 (Jul 2, 2016)

Lately my C61K has been buggy, from turning it on and seeing snow, (fixed by rebooting C61) to not finding the server (fixed by rebooting Genie 54 and C61)...
I've got 2 C61K's and its only been the one in living room giving me grief. TV is a Sony XBR65X930C 65-inch 4k TV. 
I figured out how to hook it up directly to tv with Deca Gen 2 and will give that a try.


----------

